# Do I need a new wireless card?



## littlebluebox (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!  I've been running into problems with my internet/wifi reception lately.  It has nothing to do with my network or router because other Macs and PCs function properly on it.  Sometimes my Mac will randomly drop my wifi signal for no reason!  I get perfect reception in the same room as the router, but beyond that the signal dissipates and eventually drops.  Most days I have no problem with my internet, but it's getting to the point of annoying me and I'm frustrated because I don't know how to fix it.  I have a hunch that I need a new wireless card because my macbook is several years old. Pardon if I'm completely wrong, I just want some help!  Here's some info on my Mac:

 Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook1,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core Duo
  Processor Speed:	2 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	2 MB
  Memory:	2 GB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB11.0061.B03
  SMC Version (system):	1.4f12
  Serial Number (system):	4h6330h6vmn
  Hardware UUID:	00000000-0000-1000-8000-0017F22964EE
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled




AirPort Card Information:

  Wireless Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x168C, 0x86)
  Wireless Card Locale:	USA
  Wireless Card Firmware Version:	1.4.16.2
  Current Wireless Network:	LittleLambs3
  Wireless Channel:	11



Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't Panic.

Now follow this direction:

1. Open System Preferences->Network pane  and select you Airport card and turn the Airport card off!

2. Navigate to the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ and throw out anything with Airport or Network in the name of the preferences file. Then throw them into the Trash Can.

3. Immediately Reboot. This is important to rebuild those files in that SystemConfiguration folder.

4. Upon the reboot open System Preferences->Network pane and rejoin your wireless network.

5. If everything works you can empty the Trash Can.

Also in the System Preferences->Network pane you can use the drop-down "Location" button and select to create a new Custom Location calling it whatever you like. Then, while still in the Network pane, click on the 'Apply' button to save the new Custom Location. A Custom Location will act exactly like the 'Automatic' Location, so don't worry. IMHO OS X 'Automatic' Location is not very good. 

Good Luck.


----------



## littlebluebox (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much!  So far everything is working accordingly.


----------

